# 2006 Handguns Magazine



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I just picked up the December issue of Guns & Ammo Handguns Magazine. The is the first issue I have bought in years. Just wanted to let you guys know this issue is packed with good articles. Here are a few in this issue.

-Defending against car jacking
-The Basis of anti-gun Mythology
-Right-Sizing for concealed carrry
-.357 sig article
-Is concealed carry for you?
-Concealed Holster Conundrum
-Carrying a Cop Gun

I still prefer Combat Handgun Magazine.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I have that issue aswell. I liked the .357 Sig article. It fuels the fire for me to get the .357 barrel for my HK. :mrgreen:


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

If you are interested in the 357SIG and have not seen this site, it will be worth visiting:

http://www.handguninfo.com/Archive/www.Pete-357.com/


----------

